# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Vendo terreno agricola en Pisco Ica

## wilder laime

Vendo terreno de 25 hectareas eriazo en Ica Pisco Paracas altura del kilometro 250 panamericana sur a espaldas del fundo Alamein, inscrita en registros publicos, libre de gravamenes con pozo de agua, ideal para cultivos de esparragos, olivo, tara, paprika otros. Precio por hectarea 2000 dolares americanos. laimedejesus@hotmail.com 01990043383-01995741274Temas similares: VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 3,9 Has EN CAÑETE VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 3,9 Has EN CAÑETE Vendo Terreno agricola en Cañete Ocasion vendo terreno agricola Vendo Terreno Agricola De 31 Has En Ica

----------

